# Looking to buy a new car. please help b6 s4, e46 m3, c5 corvette z06...



## imAUDIhere (Aug 1, 2009)

i am an avid audi enthusiast i have owned 9 audis. 3 2.8 a4s, 1 1.8t a4 1 b5 s4 3 twin turbo c5 a6's, and a 2.8 a6. currently drive a 2000 a6 twin turbo 6 speed manual.. clutch is starting to slip when stepped on hard on highway in 4th 5th or 6th gear... mifire on motor and prolly wouldnt hurt to paint car and change turbos.. i have tons of mods done to mine, just dont want to spend the extra money to fix it. so i am probably gonna part it out,

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eurotuner/6610933697/in/set-72157628659437585[/url]

i have a choice between a 2005 b6 dolphin grey metallic s4 6 speed manual with 128k miles..

or a 2001 bmw m3 dark blue metallic with tint and euro lights with 105k 6 speed manual

or c5 corvette z06 chipped with 6 speed manual hardtop cooupe with tons of mods speedway white

please help with opinions


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Oct 29, 2011)

I would go with one of the Germans, for 1 i don't really like Amarcant build cars (few exceptions) and the c5 with mods prob go beat on day and night ? (maybe). I would say the b6 cuz i have a b5 and think the b6 is a great looking car! just check out service records, AWD is better that RWD but its about what u like? for me with a good service record i would hit the B6 with a super charger and call a day:beer::beer:

have fun good luck


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Oct 29, 2011)

I would go with one of the Germans, for 1 i don't really like Americant build cars (few exceptions) and the c5 with mods prob got beat on day and night ? (maybe). I would say the b6 cuz i have a b5 and think the b6 is a great looking car! just check out service records, AWD is better than RWD but its about what u like? for me with a good service record i would hit the B6 with a super charger and call a day:beer::beer:

have fun good luck


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

B6 S4. :wave:


----------



## imAUDIhere (Aug 1, 2009)

*Thanks*

Acutally one of my buddies is a merchandiser for jhm motorsorts and aslo very highly experienced audi tech he has tunes 2005 s4 and told me that the trans arent that reliable or great overall plus its still a heavy ride and m3 def is faster and corvette prolly been beat on. Im actually getting a 2004 porsche boxter s 6 speed with 911 trans and brakes and suspension with bbs rs rims and its speed yellow very rare. Already have exhaust and ecu flash and intake in the works to bump it to a solid 300 hp car is low fast and light plus u cant beat handling of mid engie its more enjoyed then a lot of 911 drivers so i have heard thanks for the responses..

Can anyone help me embed photos onto these post not sure how it wouldnt work uploading form my flickr


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

M3. I have a an E46 and every day i beat my self for trying to save some money. :banghead:


----------



## imAUDIhere (Aug 1, 2009)

*thanks for the input*

i see too many m3's around they are all too common. the s4 sold and the m3 convert and coupe i wanted sol as well. think its a sign. im going with the speed yellow limited 2004 boxster s 6 speed manual pretty much 911 roadster. car has 18' factory porsche bbs rs gt rims on it litronic hid factory headlights euro head lamps speedster fiberglass tonneau covers for convert top. brushed aluminum everything low ass miles car is sick and fast only weighs 2800 lbs major head turner so much more than the corvette m3 and s4 !!!! 


someone help me upload pics into thread


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Oct 29, 2011)

ok pics u need to copy the pic link and paste it in the insert image box ( its above where u enter ur text with all the other options) :beer:


----------

